# [Eclipse] problema para instalar (cerrado)

## 7th_sign

Hola a todos,

Quiero comenzar a explorar los caminos del desarrollo en java, y me dijeron que Eclipse es un buen IDE que ayuda mucho al desarrollo de esto, por lo cuál quiero instalarlo pero no me deja, esto es lo que me sale:

```

lily ~ # emerge eclipse-sdk   -av

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NSF  ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.19  USE="X alsa nsplugin -doc -examples -jce -odbc" 35,535 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/junit-3.8.2-r1  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/sun-jaf-1.1.1  USE="-doc -source" 123 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-logging-1.1.1  USE="-avalon-framework -avalon-logkit -doc -log4j -servletapi -source -test" 187 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/lucene-1.4.3-r3  USE="-doc -examples -source -test" 751 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-net-1.4.1-r1  USE="-doc -examples -source" 224 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-swing-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-resolver-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jzlib-1.0.7-r1  USE="-doc -source" 50 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-bcel-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-oro-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/antlr-2.7.7  USE="cxx java python -debug -doc -examples -mono -script -source" 1,774 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/log4j-1.2.15-r1  USE="-doc -javamail -jms -jmx -source" 2,051 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jakarta-regexp-1.4-r1  USE="-doc -source" 135 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/libreadline-java-0.8.0-r2  USE="-doc -source" 76 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/javacup-0.10k-r1  USE="-source" 187 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jdepend-2.9-r4  USE="-doc -source" 296 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-junit-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/xalan-2.7.1  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] virtual/jdk-1.4.2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-commons-net-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jsch-0.1.37-r1  USE="zlib -doc -examples -source" 263 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4.1  USE="-doc -source" 387 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-antlr-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-log4j-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-regexp-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jython-2.1-r11  USE="readline -doc -source" 1,272 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-commons-logging-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-jdepend-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-jsch-1.7.0-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-javamail-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/bsf-2.4.0-r1  USE="python -doc -examples -javascript -source -tcl" 293 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-trax-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-bsf-1.7.0-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-tasks-1.7.0-r4  USE="X antlr bcel bsf commonslogging commonsnet javamail jdepend jsch log4j oro regexp resolver -jai -jmf" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-1.7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.2.1-r3  USE="gnome -branding -cairo -opengl -seamonkey" 80,586 kB 

Total: 37 packages (35 new, 2 in new slots), Size of downloads: 124,180 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 37) dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.19 to /

!!! dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.19 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Please download j2sdk-1_4_2_19-linux-i586.bin from:

 * https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_Developer-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=j2sdk-1.4.2_19-oth-JPR@CDS-CDS_Developer

 * and move it to /usr/portage/distfiles

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.19'

 * Messages for package dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.19:

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.19'

lily ~ # 
```

Lo raro es que ya tengo el sun-jdk instalado pero es la versión 1.6.0.11  y no entiendo por que el ebuild de eclipse quiere que instale la versión 1.4

```
lily ~ # emerge sun-jdk   -s

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : sun-jdk ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  dev-java/sun-jdk

      Latest version available: 1.6.0.11

      Latest version installed: 1.6.0.11

      Size of files: 149,284 kB

      Homepage:      http://java.sun.com/javase/6/

      Description:   Sun's J2SE Development Kit, version 1.6.0.11

      License:       dlj-1.1

lily ~ # 
```

O estoy haciendo algo mal???

----------

## xSober

hola,

no estas haciendo nada mal, el ebuil de eclipse-sdk efectivamente tiene como dependencia a jdk-1.4.x asi es que va a intentar instalar eso si o si, independiente de 1.6 que tienes instalado.

puedes probar con el ebuil que esta en la rama inestable 3.4.x  si mal no recuerdo ese depende de jdk-1.6

o puedes  decargarte el pakete binario de la pagina de eclipse y no compilar nada  :Smile: 

salu2

----------

## 7th_sign

ya lo he puesto como ~x86 y aun asi quiere instalar esa versión de jdk

que mas puedo hacer?

----------

## edgar_uriel84

te recomiendo lo que te comentan arriba, bajalo de la pagina oficial es lo más sencillo siempre lo he hecho así y nunca he tenido problemas

----------

## parfum

hola... al descargar el archivo es un..eclipse-SDK-3.4.1-linux-gtk.tar.gz.. mi duda es.. como ehecutar.. dicho archivo.. o como abrirlo para arrancar el eclipse..

gracias

----------

## 7th_sign

bueno por fin ya me descargue el eclipse de la página oficial y todo funciona bien.

para instalarlo estoy fue lo que hice:

```

ivan@lily ~ $ su -

Passwort: 

lily ~ # cd /home/ivan/

lily ivan # tar -xvzf eclipse-SDK-3.4.1-linux-gtk.tar.gz 

lily ivan # mv eclipse/ /opt/

lily ivan # exit

ivan@lily ~ $ /opt/eclipse/eclipse
```

Y listo.

saludos y gracias a todos por sus comentarios.

----------

## ensarman

mira pues este es el gran problema

dev-java/icu4j-3.8.1-r1 (!test? =virtual/jdk-1.4*)

                        (test? =virtual/jdk-1.4*)

y a la vez

equery d dev-java/icu4j

[ Searching for packages depending on dev-java/icu4j... ]

dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4.1 (>=dev-java/icu4j-3.8.1:0

ese paqueto jode todo!!! me he dado cuenta que solo ese necesita el jdk 1.4 porque el resto piden del 1.4 a + será posible prescindir de el???

----------

